# LGB 90770 Fantasy set



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I have found an LGB 90770 set for sale and would like to get some feed back as to if it is any good. Maybe some history about it. I have discovered that it was made in 1993 in Germany but unable to find out what there worth.


























@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Those are great running little tank engines. I've been using them or their motor blocks for many projects.... 

I did have probelm getting the geared axles as they will strip the axle gear with *HEAVY* use and grades. 

If it's at a good price, you won't be unhappy... IMO


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);
I can get the set for $100 Canadian. But not sure if it is a good price. If I compare it to current similar sets it seems like a good price. It would make a good kit bash project anyway so I am likely to buy it


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NavyTech on 19 Aug 2011 12:15 PM 
I can get the set for $100 Canadian. But not sure if it is a good price. If I compare it to current similar sets it seems like a good price. It would make a good kit bash project anyway so I am likely to buy it 
If you don't want it, I'll buy it..







$100 is a great price... However, it should run!!!!!










Here's a bash I did of one 8 years ago and it's still running very strong. Had to put one set of gears in it some time ago.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Roth & Doggett lists the item at $190. 
I tend to pay about half of what is listed in that 1997 LGB collector catalogue, so $100 is reasonable assuming everything works. 

I see the set is in Halifax, unless you can pick it up yourself, shipping would add a fair chunk of change the way the Cdn Post Office determines parcel rates - by volume for lighter items which is what this one will be.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I bought mine from Ridge Road station new for $100 several years ago....after that it seemed they were clearance fodder as these broke into the non-hobby retail market at several chain stores (Marshall's?) and were cleared out even cheaper. I'd heard stories of sets selling for $40 to $60 each. At that time Ebay was full of broken up sets. There were guys here making some amazing bashes of that little loco. I think I was the recipient of one of the Christmas versions of this set from my in-laws as they lived close to a Marshall's. I recieved a lot of the Toy Train lehnman series that year for my birthday actually. 

I'd say that $100 CDN would be worth it if the shipping wasn't a killer. 

Chas


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

First off Great job Stan I love what you have done with your. 

The one in Halifax is the one that I plan too get. It is about an hour drive away. Even if it does not work I figure the track and cars are worth the money.


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I picked up the set today and it is in mint condition, never been run. I took it home and rand it and worked perfect.


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

This may turn out to be a great train to run over head in my garage. Now I am researching ways to construct it over head. Some times the smallest things inspire us to do great things.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Wonderful.... That's great. Sure glad it worked out so well...

We had our annual Train Clib Swap Meet here yesterday and I came up with some great bargains myself....


----------



## Voimariini (Apr 21, 2014)

Find this set on my carage, what would be good price to sell it now? Dont know at all what these usually cost nowadays...


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

I have had one too since the '90s and have run it so much that I had to put new skates on it. You will enjoy it.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm pretty certain 'Rusty' was made in Korea and the later made 'Casey' which looks the same was made in Germany.
There are some quality differences. 
Depends on condition but it is probably worth $100~$120 maybe a bit more if unused.

Andrew


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

When the gears fail, get a set of brass ones from girotek on e-bay.


----------

